# Would you relocate for church reason?



## Andres (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is what I'm pondering this fine day...how important is a good church home? Let's say you lived somewhere where there was absolutely no reformed or even semi-reformed churches within a reasonable driving distance (your definition). Would you be willing to relocate to a place with a solid, confessional church?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2012)

100% yes. 

Church needs to be on the top of the list as people consider relocations because of jobs or college. The ONLY reason that I would suggest that someone move to where there is no reformed community is for the purpose of being a "core" family/individual in a church planting situation. These people take much passion and dedication to seeing a new work. Most people do not have what it takes for that. 

So yes, church should be taken into serious consideration in any move.


----------



## Andres (Feb 6, 2012)

N. Eshelman said:


> 100% yes.
> 
> Church needs to be on the top of the list as people consider relocations because of jobs or college. The ONLY reason that I would suggest that someone move to where there is no reformed community is for the purpose of being a "core" family/individual in a church planting situation. These people take much passion and dedication to seeing a new work. Most people do not have what it takes for that.
> 
> So yes, church should be taken into serious consideration in any move.



I am in complete agreement. Thanks Pastor!


----------



## Jack K (Feb 6, 2012)

Would strongly consider it. One of our issues is the always difficult question of how semi-Reformed is semi- enough. Our current church is somewhere on that semi- spectrum, and so far we're still here.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 6, 2012)

Ideally, yes. However, there are sometimes compelling financial considerations. If a move is likely to make it impossible for someone to keep his livelihood, then minimally, that is something that would have to be sorted out. It takes my husband years to build up enough steady business to support us, and moving would mean starting all over. Unless there is some reasonable way to supplement the family income while he rebuilds his business, a move could leave us homeless. Fortunately, we aren't in a position of needing to move to find a church elsewhere. But if we were, it would be far more difficult than for someone who was perhaps a registered nurse and could get work pretty much anywhere. So various considerations.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Feb 6, 2012)

I said maybe, because I would probably commute for what some people might call an unreasonable distance and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 6, 2012)

I am praying about that very thing now. We are 30 to 35-minutes from the church we attend now, and love the teaching/preaching, people and fellowship there so much we are considering moving closer to the families in that area so that we can have more opportunities to see them during the week. When I hear of the guys getting together for breakfast, lunch, etc. during the work week I hate that I am missing it. Almost all of the families in our church homeschool as we do, so my wife and kids would greatly benefit from that fellowship, as well. And the area in general would offer more opportunities than our small town would. So - though I love the job I am in now - I am looking for opportunities for work in the area, as well. Lots of reasons to move, but the teaching and fellowship of our local church body is the biggest.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 6, 2012)

Good question. Since I have at least three Reformed churches in my area-two of them which I know are rock solid on the doctrines of grace-it isn't an issue for me. If it ever came down to it... I don't know. Hopefully it won't ever be an issue to deal with.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2012)

What I find troubling is when people decide to move into a new area and they consider school districts, cultural entertainments, the availability of outdoor activities, etc., but don't consider the "church scene" at all. 

At the same time, employment, family, friends, etc., need to factor in as well. 

I recall that Paul never advised the "good" Christians in Corinth to leave and move to a city with a more healthy church, nor did he do so in regards to the region of Galatia. Nor does Jesus do so in regards to the churches in Revelation, etc.

I'd liken it more to what Paul says about the case of slaves - if you can get your freedom, great. If not, be a good slave. If you can responsibily move to an area with a better church, great. If not, then "grow where you're planted."


----------



## Zach (Feb 6, 2012)

In almost all cases I'm a resounding yes. Unless I was unable to support myself or my family financially elsewhere I would move somewhere with a good solid, Reformed Church.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 6, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'd liken it more to what Paul says about the case of slaves - if you can get your freedom, great. If not, be a good slave. If you can responsibily move to an area with a better church, great. If not, then "grow where you're planted."


That last bit is too often overlooked. No church where you are now tethered? Then take the steps to see that one gets started. Providence may have dictated this is the very reason why you are there. 

AMR


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 6, 2012)

Andres said:


> Would you be willing to relocate to a place with a solid, confessional church?



Yes. As a pastor it has grieved me over the past twenty years to see a number of men leave the church for career advancement and yet not know where he and his family will go to church. Some of these have not gone well (to say the least) for those families.

On a more positive note we have had men secure a job in our city with the express goal of becoming a part of our church. In the past few months two such families from other states have come among us and a third man has just learned that his application has been accepted and they will be moving here!


----------



## KMK (Feb 6, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Yes. As a pastor it has grieved me over the past twenty years to see a number of men leave the church for career advancement and yet not know where he and his family will go to church. Some of these have not gone well (to say the least) for those families.



This has been my experience as well.


----------



## Andres (Feb 6, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I'd liken it more to what Paul says about the case of slaves - if you can get your freedom, great. If not, be a good slave. If you can responsibily move to an area with a better church, great. If not, then "grow where you're planted."
> ...



I see your point here, so I guess my next question then would be when does one stay and try to start a new work and when does one move to join an already established congregation?


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 6, 2012)

In the near future, we plan on moving out of NJ. We plan on moving south. After much discussion, we determined that we will visit congregations first. When we find a solid new congregation, that we believe we will be at home with, we will then go house shopping.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 6, 2012)

Andres said:


> I see your point here, so I guess my next question then would be when does one stay and try to start a new work and when does one move to join an already established congregation?


Difficult to speculate on the will of God. Would seem to me that when your diligent efforts at starting a new church bear no fruit might be a provocation to consider moving onward. Then again, all of this depends upon what calling you may feel to start a new church, too. It is simply not a black and white decision and I don't mean to have implied that everyone who finds themselves in your situation is automatically assumed to be called to plant a new church. If you don't feel the call, perhaps searching about for those that do, or discussions with the local session/presbytery would be in order.

AMR


----------



## Tim (Feb 6, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> As a pastor it has grieved me over the past twenty years to see a number of men leave the church for career advancement and yet not know where he and his family will go to church.



Agreed. I will say as plainly as I can that men who do this are most irresponsible.


----------



## JML (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe.

However, I would be very careful about it. If there were no reformed church in my area, then the answer is yes. I would be very careful moving for a particular pastor or group of people however. You better do your homework. Let me just put it this way, you best put in the effort to really get to know a pastor or a church before moving for it. Things aren't always the same as they appear after 1 or 2 visits.


----------



## JS116 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you guys think the same applies for college also?Should parents help their children look for colleges that will be located near solid reformed churches,instead of the main focus of education at strong academic schools?

If so, how would they go about that?


----------



## Zach (Feb 7, 2012)

JS116 said:


> Do you guys think the same applies for college also?Should parents help their children look for colleges that will be located near solid reformed churches,instead of the main focus of education at strong academic schools?
> 
> If so, how would they go about that?



I would say absolutely. I think it involves you doing some research online before a college visit, maybe scheduling one so that you will be there on the Lord's Day and get to worship at a local church. I would also say that it does not hurt to email or get in touch with the Pastor and ask him some questions. That being said, when I applied to college I was not reformed so I don't know what my process would have been like.


----------



## JS116 (Feb 7, 2012)

Zach said:


> JS116 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think the same applies for college also?Should parents help their children look for colleges that will be located near solid reformed churches,instead of the main focus of education at strong academic schools?
> ...



Yeah I'm doing something like the sort now.I will be transferring from my community college,so im looking at different colleges that are good academically AND have solid churches in close distance.Seems like Charlotte is one of the best places here in North Carolina.Good schools,good churches,urban city life..ahhh im homeeee


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would rather live in a trailor than to be too far away from a NAPARC Church (I could tollerate LCMS Church I suppose) where I could be implicated in regularly!


----------

